
That wallet from NiceHash heist? the began moving BTC - mv4
https://bitinfocharts.com/bitcoin/address/1EnJHhq8Jq8vDuZA5ahVh6H4t6jh1mB4rq
======
mv4
The funds sat there for a week. Now starting to see transfers out, 1,000 BTC
at a time.

